# Green River Taylor Flat Bridge



## chanswan (May 17, 2021)

First time poster. Long time reader. 

Anyone have any info about the Taylor Flat Bridge on the green. I know the dam is dumping water and the gage is around 9000. Saw this looking for a fishing report. See the attached thumbnail. Any info would be great.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Last time I was down there at 8,600 I think there was like 1 foot of clearance between that bridge and the water. With high flows you can't get under the bridge. Lots of videos on youtube of Red Creek. It's a big wave train. Water is fast, find an eddy and sit there and fish if thats what you're doing. Otherwise expect like 45 mins to Little Hole if memory serves.


----------



## fkn newf guy (8 mo ago)

was down last weekend
a drifty sank about an hour before we ran redcreek
we managed to salvage seats flyboxes and and nalgenes etc for em
boats pinned under a tree across tree tops camp
portage of the tfb bridge is not hard but mandatory








trailer up and put back in








or by hand closer to the bridge
river right
most run the left tounge or middle just left of big lateral
















Waters comin down should be done flushin 5th if i read right
bout 4k i can git the drifty under
high water always fishes meh unless ya wanna bobber watch bacon an eggs with a lot of weight in the big back eddys on the a with every guide on the river
did git 1 to eat the big junk








bit of buzz about the big buzzing bugs makin the annual appearance
which never sucks in regards to catchin


----------



## ColoRobo (Jan 22, 2021)

fkn newf guy said:


> was down last weekend
> a drifty sank about an hour before we ran redcreek
> we managed to salvage seats flyboxes and and nalgenes etc for em
> boats pinned under a tree across tree tops camp
> ...


Great post, just sayin'


----------

